# Living with an automatic 2.5?



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

I wasn't planning on getting a new car until the end of the year, but the current pricing on the 2014 JSW is ridiculously low so we are looking to scoop one up. Unfortunately it seems I waited too long as I can't find a manual 2.5 anywhere within 1000 miles from me. We did find a great deal on an automatic S. I've been driving our 07 5-speed Rabbit since new and have logged close to 140k on it without much of a problem. For the life of the car I'm getting 25-26mpg combined (70% or so of that is highway cruising). Looking for the same level of reliability and at least the same fuel economy as our Rabbit. I really want a manual trans JSW 2.5 for a variety of reasons, but I don't see that being an option unless my dealer can dig one up somewhere (not likely). 

Curious what some of the higher mileage auto trans 2.5 folks are getting for gas mileage over the life of ownership. Also curious if anyone has seen any issues with the auto trans as they start to climb in mileage. I understand the valve body can be troublesome...but how prevalent is that issue and how easy/cheap is the fix?


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

I have 140.6k miles on my completely stock, one owner, purchased new 2006 2.5 Jetta with the 6 speed automatic. I did have the valve body replaced under the extended warranty at 99.5k miles. Out of warranty, it might be a bit expensive. I don't know if the newer auto transmissions have different/improved valve bodies or not. I would assume so. Other than that, the transmission has been fine. No issues.

My highway mileage is about 33, city about 23 or so. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

[email protected] has a 2013 manual 2.5 JSW for sale. With some upgrades too. Although it is several thousands of miles away from you (in Denver, CO), Gabe may be able to help arrange for transporting the vehicle.


Peter


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

That is a pretty nice car. At this point I'm only looking at new 2014 leftovers because of the pricing. If I can't find one I'll be looking for used towards the end of the year which opens up my options quite a bit. May even consider a TXS wagon depending on what is out there at that time.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

2011 Golf 2.5L TIP 6 speed auto. so far so good like the car very much. May be getting a new MKVII Golf in 2016. 
Probably be keeping the MKVI for a while as don't want to get taken by the dealer trading in.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

2011 JSW SE Automatic. 55,000 and just over 30mpg average with 75% highway use. Bluetooth module shat the bed no other issues.
2013 JSW SE Automatic at 35,000 miles. Getting about 33mpg average with the same 75% highway. No issues yet. None.
2012 Beetle 2.5 Automatic. 32mpg with mostly city use. Lots of initial issues but all dealing with the windows.


----------



## SNS1938 (Jan 13, 2014)

Valve body replacement out of warranty was quoted as $2400 at VW. I don't know if VW still covers them under the warranty extension to 100,000 miles, or if they're only covered to 60,000 miles these days.

Replacing yourself, a reconditioned valve body runs anything from $500 on eBay to $1200 at VW (local vw has 25% off coupons on their website, so I paid about $975 for my VW reconditioned valve body). I don't know if the newer ones fail as badly as the older 06-08 ish ones. My replacement cost me maybe $1200 all up, once you add in fluid (I flushed it twice first, so used maybe 10 liters of fluid), new gasket, new filter, 3 crush washers etc.

Given that the MK7 pricing is just out, and all sport wagons look to have dropped in price compared to the outgoing on, probably a better time to buy after they're released in April. If you were looking new, then probably better to buy new mk7 too. Seems the new mk7 is much better, being 140 lbs lighter, stiffer and has the newer 1.8T motor. And the mk7 has more interior room ...


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah pricing does look great on the new GSW. Only downside is the unknown reliability of the more complicated 1.8tsi. We decided to hold out on a purchase until end of year and pick up a low mile used 2.5 wagen...maybe.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I have 71k on my '08 Jetta SE 2.5 6AT. 

I've averaged 27.2 mpg over mixed city/hwy since April '13. 

http://www.fuelly.com/car/volkswagen/jetta/2008/mtjb/193888

I've read of transmission valve body issues in early ('05.5, '06) 09Gs but not much on later cars. Don't know if they improved the parts. I think if you change your trans fluid every 50k as VW now recommends, you'll be fine.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Half of me wants to run out and replace our JSW 2.5SE as soon as the GSW hits the lot as it's going to be a tremendous bargain and have a dramatically more exciting aftermarket to choose from while the other half remains content with the proven, reliable and efficient package that the JSW 2.5SE has become.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

eunos94 said:


> Half of me wants to run out and replace our JSW 2.5SE as soon as the GSW hits the lot as it's going to be a tremendous bargain and have a dramatically more exciting aftermarket to choose from


me too, until I saw the new MQB passat alltrack. Now part of me hopes that VWoA will bring some variant of it, even if not alltrack. So back to the waiting game.


Peter


----------



## SNS1938 (Jan 13, 2014)

eunos94 said:


> Half of me wants to run out and replace our JSW 2.5SE as soon as the GSW hits the lot as it's going to be a tremendous bargain and have a dramatically more exciting aftermarket to choose from while the other half remains content with the proven, reliable and efficient package that the JSW 2.5SE has become.


I have had similar thoughts. The 1.8t seems to review well, does decent economy, have that turbo torque, and the new MBQ platform reviews really well. Although I've been burned in the past with the valve body and VW's failed attempt at soft touch plastics in the interior that fall apart, a new JSW 1.8t would be high on my list if my 06 died and needed replacing in a hurry.


----------



## yetavon (Mar 7, 2005)

2012 Jetta SEL 2.5 auto @ 57K... best mileage 37 MPH on a road trip to NY.
Average daily driving is country roads going over a mountain 35 mile commute one way...32 MPG 
No issues and love the car


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a 2007 Rabbit with 108k. Here are my last 30 fills ups according to Fuelly. Keep in mind this is L.A. traffic and I also drive pretty fast/crazy. Right now it is in the shop for the transmission valve body issue (out of warranty) and that's the only issues I've had with it.

#DateMilesGallonsMPGPriceCity %Note
742/17/15343.7013.46925.522.89920%
732/10/15312.5012.48625.032.99930%
722/4/15334.1012.45626.822.49940%
711/20/15298.9011.58525.802.49980%
701/14/15323.9012.58025.752.67925%
691/5/15291.6012.31623.682.88980%
6812/28/14310.3012.84124.162.97980%
6712/18/14319.7012.68225.212.81980%
6611/29/14319.1012.55225.423.15920%
6511/21/14344.3012.89926.693.15910%
6411/13/14323.0013.03624.783.37920%
6311/6/14345.5013.00526.573.49915%
6210/30/14338.0013.03925.923.35910%
6110/23/14340.6013.24025.723.45935%
6010/15/14351.4013.23526.553.55915%
5910/10/14320.9012.24026.223.59920%
5810/2/14349.1013.31126.233.89915%
579/23/14315.6013.31023.713.89915%
569/18/14291.6012.95922.74 3.93910%
559/4/14259.5011.280 3.799 
548/30/14323.6012.83225.224.09910%
538/25/14294.6012.76423.083.63910%
528/14/14302.2012.30524.563.79910%
518/6/14305.6011.89425.693.69910%
507/29/14296.6011.82825.084.07915%
497/21/14310.1012.58824.644.09910%
487/6/14280.1011.93423.474.29915%
476/27/14310.6012.86324.154.29915%
466/20/14290.0912.35123.493.93915%
456/10/14308.1012.81224.054.19915%

]


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Re my post above -


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

^ Very nice. Better than what I'm averaging with my manual trans. Granted it has a roof rack on it most of the time, but even with it removed I'm still getting about the same with maybe a 1pt increase in economy with it off. Kind of shocked it didn't make more of a difference.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

^ Thanks. I'm surprised actually by my average MPGs. After seeing this article, I've been using 91 or 93 octane premium in our car. My reason was the potential power increase, and the car does feel peppier on premium, but after tracking my mileage for a while now, I think it may also have led to higher fuel economy.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Im sure I need not remind anyone in this forum but in 2010 there was reprogramming of the automatic aimed specifically for a large improvement in fuel mileage and it proved VERY successful indeed. My friends 2008 JSW has yet to crack 28mpg with an average around the 24mpg mark. He flat out called me a liar when I kept quoting 30mpg+ numbers but once he traded in his 08 for a 13 he too saw 30mpg+ averages himself. It really does make a huge difference. I'm sure you all new that already though so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Buy a manual - most definitely - if you have the option.

I drove three-pedal cars for nearly two decades before my son was born. The last being a MK5 2.5T.
Since my wife refuses to drive a manual where we live, I sold the MK5 2.5l 2-door for a Mk6 2.5l 4-door.
Repeat after me - _Happy wife, happy life_.

The MK6 was an awesome upgrade over the MK5 - exterior, interior, standard features, etc - but the Tiptronic is a major drag.
The transmission isn't a total turd, but not being able to row your own gears is a bummer.
Other than the lack of pedals in the 4-door models, I would strongly encourage buying a MK6 over the MK5.

Fortunately, the 2.5l behaves quite nicely regardless the gearbox.
As long as you keep the engine between 2,500 - 4,500 you'll be quicker than majority of the cars on the road.
I usually use Tiptronic mode if I'm in traffic, or need to jockey for position.
Otherwise, I lock it in 'D' to maximize fuel economy which is mid-to-high-20s on city streets.

A couple of engine modifications worth the money - intake, tune & premium fuel.
Spend the rest of the lot on suspension, wheels/tires, exterior, interior and audio.


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

How often are you folks changing your trans fluid and is it a fairly simple DIY like the DSG? If I do go with an auto I will likely keep my Rabbit around as a toy. Doing a lot more driving lately and although I prefer a manual, I really want the vinyl seats and other features that only seem to come in the higher trim levels.


----------



## SNS1938 (Jan 13, 2014)

A1an said:


> How often are you folks changing your trans fluid and is it a fairly simple DIY like the DSG? If I do go with an auto I will likely keep my Rabbit around as a toy. Doing a lot more driving lately and although I prefer a manual, I really want the vinyl seats and other features that only seem to come in the higher trim levels.


I believe the latest VW change interval is about 50,000 miles (could be 40,000 or 60,000, can't remember). I've not done it since I did my valve body 8,000 miles / 12 months ago, but have all the stuff ready to do it when I get a couple of spare hours. As I have the tools, it's $20 for fluid from WalMart, once every 12 - 18 months, which seems very cheap insurance against another $1000 valve body.

There are some good threads on vwvortex with good instructions for the change. It's just like an oil change, except for having to get the transmission to 40C in order to set the fluid level.


----------

